# question about circle hooks



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

I just started using circle hooks about a year ago,,, originally shiner fishing for smallmouth on dale hollow and I was amazed on a 3 day trip I hooked up on 26 smallmouth and only had 1 throw the hook... so this spring I started using them for shovelhead on my local lake and again the hookup rate was amazing my brother and I caught 24 shovelhead over a 4 week period and never lost a shovelhead due to the hook(had one break off)… the circle hooks I am using are offset shank and to be honest when I ordered them I did even notice the shank so my question is what is the difference performance wise between the offset and straight shank circle hooks? is one better for certain types of fishing or is just a variation to catch fisherman.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Offset hooks catch the corner of the mouth better,Imo.


----------



## Macky (Mar 1, 2013)

DAVELEE said:


> I just started using circle hooks about a year ago,,, originally shiner fishing for smallmouth on dale hollow and I was amazed on a 3 day trip I hooked up on 26 smallmouth and only had 1 throw the hook... so this spring I started using them for shovelhead on my local lake and again the hookup rate was amazing my brother and I caught 24 shovelhead over a 4 week period and never lost a shovelhead due to the hook(had one break off)… the circle hooks I am using are offset shank and to be honest when I ordered them I did even notice the shank so my question is what is the difference performance wise between the offset and straight shank circle hooks? is one better for certain types of fishing or is just a variation to catch fisherman.


 I've also have been using circle hooks as of late and from what I understand off-set hooks have better corner of the mouth hook rates.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

We snell our offset circle hooks


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

All I use for steelies are offset circles. Gets 'em in the corner of the jaw every time. I did have to learn not to get crazy on the hook set, just a slow pull does it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

In theory, offsets increase the odds of gut hooking a fish that swallows the bait. But it also increases the chance of hooking in the jaw. If by some chance an offset does gut hook a fish its no big deal if the fish has any size to it, just reach down in and work it out gently. But I don’t think it happens a lot.


----------

